# new collection!



## jlowe2 (Oct 17, 2006)

just starting to collect quality flashlights! i have a black surefire G-2 and waiting for a surefire Z3 to come in the mail. also a couple of mini-maglights. so i guess i will spend my money on surefires and batteries!


----------



## Chronos (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome and that is a nice collection! Great way to start. I waited about 3 months before I got hooked on Surefires, then modded Surefires, and yada yada yada...

Guard your Paypal account 'round these parts! You know, I'm sure we can get one of the LuxV tower modules plus an SRTH head for the Z3... LOL


----------



## Changchung (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome to CPF... I dont have any surefire, maybe i have to get one... I like the U2 but i have listened bad commentaries...


----------



## Concept (Oct 18, 2006)

Gday mate. Keep it going and you will soon be hooked. 

No chance for us here I'm afraid 

Welcome to the club.


----------



## jlowe2 (Nov 2, 2006)

i am now the proud owner of a C2 centurion today and have an E2E on the way! i guess i'm hooked!:laughing:


----------



## Concept (Nov 3, 2006)

Told Ya


----------



## jlowe2 (Dec 1, 2006)

since getting the e2e i have added a L1 that's going to be modded after x-mas. and am getting a L2 sometime next week!


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 1, 2006)

another knife guy coverted to flashlights, yay, lol...


----------



## jlowe2 (Dec 1, 2006)

yep a fellow knifenut corrurpted me! he gave me the G2 for free, but with a warning" i would turn to the light side". now i need to find a source of batteries!how many lights do you have now?


----------



## Concept (Dec 2, 2006)

I was a torch nut and now I'm starting on knives! It never ends


----------



## jlowe2 (Dec 2, 2006)

concept you really got some interesting times ahead!


----------



## HPDSNYPER (Dec 3, 2006)

A collection has to start somewhere. Surefire is one of the best to start with.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 3, 2006)

jlowe2 said:


> how many lights do you have now?


 
If your asking me...I now have 15 flashlights...but all of them are cheaper flashlights like @ $20 a piece or so...I am getting my 1st "real" flashlight soon compliments of the Christmas giveaway...a Winelight II (Surefire E2W) I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlowe2 (Dec 6, 2006)

my L2 showed today! thanks mike. now i need to decide on the next surefire to get? cutlerylover you are going to enjoy the E2W! good luck on you collection!


----------

